# stać na życie



## stelingo

I want to say ‘The financial crisis has badly affected his private pension and he wouldn’t be able to afford to live off it. My attempt:

*Kryzys finansowy* siłnie wpłynąl na jego prywatny fundusz emerytałny i nie byłby mu stać na życie.

Thanks


----------



## LilianaB

Kryzys finansowy niekorzystnie (ujemnie) wpłynął na jego prywatny fundusz emerytalny, co umiemożliwi mu utrzymanie się z niego. You cannot translate the second part word for word into Polish. It does not work this way -- the tenses I mean.


----------



## dreamlike

I'd advise against using the expression "stać kogoś na życie" -- it doesn't really work here, not even in the slightest.
_Stać mnie na życie w Warszawie. I can afford living in Warsaw. _

"live off something" best translates "wyżyć z czegoś."

Kryzys finansowy negatywnie wpłynął na jego prywatny fundusz emerytalny, i nie będzie on w stanie z niego wyżyć.


----------



## LilianaB

dreamlike said:


> I'd advise against using the expression "stać kogoś na życie" -- it doesn't really work here, not even in the slightest.
> _Stać mnie na życie w Warszawie. I can afford living in Warsaw. _
> 
> "live off something" best translates "wyżyć z czegoś."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kryzys finansowy negatywnie wpłynął na jego prywatny fundusz emerytalny, i nie będzie on w stanie z niego wyżyć.




Yes, I absolutely agree. "Stać kogoś na samochód", but not "na życie" in this context.


----------



## dreamlike

It makes a pleasant change to actually agree about something regarding the Polish language, Liliana


----------



## LilianaB

You could probably say: "stać go na życie w drogiej dzielnicy", but not in the context from post #1.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, such a statement would be fine, or as I said in my previous posts one could well say "Stać go na życie w ..._ insert the name of the city or any other place, which is known for high prices_."


----------



## Ben Jamin

stelingo said:


> I want to say ‘The financial crisis has badly affected his private pension and he wouldn’t be able to afford to live off it. My attempt:
> 
> *Kryzys finansowy* siłnie wpłynąl na jego prywatny fundusz emerytałny i nie byłby mu stać na życie.
> 
> Thanks



The sentence in this form will be more correct:
_Kryzys finansowy__ silnie wpłynął na jego prywatny fundusz emerytalny i nie *było go* [już] stać na życie._
The use of condtional “był*by* mu stać na życie” has no justification here, as this is not a condtional sentence.
The expression “byłby mu stać na życie” is incorrect as:
“[jest] kogoś stać na życie” is an idiomatic expression  with the verb “być” usually skipped in present tense. The subject is impersonal and the verb takes always a neutrum form (było) in the past tense (you can’t skip the verb in the past and future).
The personal pronoun takes always the accusative form (mnie, ciebie, jego, ją, je, nas, was, ich, je).


----------



## dreamlike

Agreeing with what you have written above, Ben Jamin, I'd like to point out that I find the use of "stać na życie" a bit odd here. In the context given, I'd expect "i nie mógł się już utrzymać". I could use "stać kogoś na życie" when referring to some particular place.

Nie stać mnie na życie w Paryżu. I can't afford living in Paris.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Agreeing with what you have written above, Ben Jamin, I'd like to point out that I find the use of "stać na życie" a bit odd here. In the context given, I'd expect "i nie mógł się już utrzymać". I could use "stać kogoś na życie" when referring to some particular place.
> 
> Nie stać mnie na życie w Paryżu. I can't afford living in Paris.



Nevertheless it is understandable, and not so very odd. Just a strong, and a little special expression.


----------



## kknd

wydaje mi się, że konstrukcja „nie stać kogoś na życie” jest nieprecyzyjna: sądzę, że konstrukcji „nie stać kogoś na coś” z wyrazem życie należy używać dodając określenie do „życie”, np. na wystawne/godne życie albo życie w warszawie. w przeciwnym przypadku sformułowanie rodzi to niejasność ze względu na wieloznaczność wyrazu „życie” (nie jest oczywiste, czy chodzi wyłącznie o względy finansowe, czy np. etyczno-moralne; z drugiej strony wydaje mi się, że niekiedy spotyka się niekiedy taki skrót myślowy). dużo lepsze w mojej ocenie jest „nie starcza mi na życie” – tutaj wspomnianej wieloznaczności nie ma, a i same dookreślenia również nie psują tej frazy: „nie starcza mi na wystawne/godne życie w warszawie”.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> Nevertheless it is understandable, and not so very odd. Just a strong, and a little special expression.


Well, yes, it's perfectly understandable but at the same time it sound very odd to my ears, but things like this differ from person to person.

Kknd, zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości.


----------

